# I heard that Apple cider vinegar is good for itching dogs?



## PhoenixGuardian

Is this true? My shepherd, Phoenix, is HORRIBLY allergic to flea bites, as in, I have had dogs with allergies, but never this bad. His back is raw and terribly sensitive to the touch on his back. I front-lined him today (although that won't help his itching until the flea cycle is broken) and I remember on this website that someone said something about apple cider vinegar. I am desperate to give him relief, but leery on chemicals, and would prefer to give him something natural that most likely won't give have a chance of giving him a reaction. What do you guys use???
I am desperate to give him relief!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveEcho

I have used 100% apple cider vinegar on irritated areas (especially yeasty ones)- I don't know if it worked, but it seemed to, and it irritated him less than the chemical stuff, including veterycin.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

Did you poor it on your dog?? Or feed it to them?? Thanks for replying so fast!


----------



## BellaLuna

I put it in a spray bottle and mist them , I also put in their water every other day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna

Whoops I forgot to mention I do a mixture of 50% water and 50% apple cider and I use the braggs brand..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho

PhoenixGuardian said:


> Did you poor it on your dog?? Or feed it to them?? Thanks for replying so fast!


I put it on a cotton swab.

I have also used it in yeasty ears, but with a 50% dilution.


----------



## Crocky

I got great advice from Moms on here to use 1/3 original listerine, 1/3 baby oil and 1/3 warm water. Now this was just for basic itchy dry skin it was not in reference to flea allergies. Not sure how it would do in relation to already irritated skin. I would not imagine baby oil would be ideal for broken skin, but I am not sure. I have also read good things about apple cider. Not sure what the different applications the properties of listerine vs the apple cider vinegar would apply. I know that is not much help but thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Courtney

I have mixed equal parts warm water & ACV and used as a rinse on Rusty before. Have also soaked his feet in it when they smelled like corn chips.

I use ACV on my own hair. It's great for getting the product crud out and it's very soothing on the scalp, makes my hair shiny


----------



## BellaLuna

Courtney said:


> I have mixed equal parts warm water & ACV and used as a rinse on Rusty before. Have also soaked his feet in it when they smelled like corn chips.
> 
> I use ACV on my own hair. It's great for getting the product crud out and it's very soothing on the scalp, makes my hair shiny


Hmm I just might have to try it in my hair 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## LoveEcho

I use ACV on my own hair. It's great for getting the product crud out and it's very soothing on the scalp, makes my hair shiny[/QUOTE]

Ooh, that sounds lovely! How bad is the smell afterwords?


----------



## Sunflowers

Do not put ACV on red and raw sores. 

Get some Zyrtec and give him one every 24 hours. It is safe and it has worked wonders here. 

Here was Hans after some flea bites. Before and after treatment. I shampooed him every other day with Malaseb.


----------



## LoveEcho

Sunflowers said:


> Do not put ACV on red and raw sores.


This!! Sorry, I should have clarified- when I said yeasty areas, I meant areas with the brown gunk that were slightly pink (the precursors to very raw areas)- I definitely wouldn't recommend putting in on anything that's red or weeping. 

On those areas, I tend to stick with a gentle antibacterial/antifungal shampoo and veterycin.


----------



## Crocky

Sunflowers said:


> Do not put ACV on red and raw sores.
> 
> Get some Zyrtec and give him one every 24 hours. It is safe and it has worked wonders here.
> 
> Here was Hans after some flea bites. Before and after treatment. I shampooed him every other day with Malaseb.


Wow what a difference. Nothing but Zyrtec? Good to know

Edited....did not see the shampoo you used too. Thanks for sharing. Always good to tuck these things away in the event it is ever needed


----------



## Sunflowers

Crocky said:


> Wow what a difference. Nothing but Zyrtec? Good to know


Not only Zyrtec. Intensive shampooing with Malaseb, every other day, for weeks. 
Not easy, but it worked. 
The Zyrtec cut the itching right away, which is what the OP asked about.
Made him stop licking and biting which was making the sores much worse. But they had started to get infected, and that was why the Malaseb was needed.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

The "Braggs" brand that BellaLuna mentioned is Organic which is a great choice and can be purchased at a health food store or a "Whole Foods" store. You can also use the 50/50 mix (if skin isn't broken) as a rinse after bathing. Apply in small patches, rubbing into the fur, and covering the whole dog. Don't rinse and let your dog "drip dry"!

The other "natural" product I would highly suggest purchasing is a combo homeopathic called "Flea Bite" is by Homeopet (BUG Bite has a different composition). Here are the ingredients and how they work with the body to help heal it:
Pulex Irritans : Treats Prickly itching
Rhus Toxicodendron : Treats pruritic skin associated with rash
Staphysagria : Treats Violent itching, thick scabs and eczema
Sulphur : Treats Smelly skin conditions aggravated by heat
Urtica Urens : treats small blisters
A homeopathic works best by giving it in a "clean mouth" which means no food or water 30 minutes before or after dosing. This allows the homeopathic to absorb into the system thru the tissues of the mouth which is rich in blood vessels. 10 drops 3 times daily. I would suggest getting 2 bottles as it only contains 15ml.
Homeopet Flea Bite, Cat Oral Flea & Tick Control| Cat Flea And Tick, Dog Oral Flea & Tick Control, | Allivet Trusted Pharmacy
I hope your baby gets some relief!
Moms


----------



## Vagus

LoveEcho said:


> Ooh, that sounds lovely! How bad is the smell afterwords?


I use ACV in my hair too  I use 2 Tablespoons Braggs ACV to 1 cup of water and spray it along the length of my hair when I'm in the shower and then comb through my hair with wide toothed comb while it's drenched. Rinse it out well, and you'll have absolutely no smell. Makes my super soft and shiny - I'm always getting compliments on it. Give it a go, everyone's different but you never know


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

Thanks everyone for all your replies!!! I washed him a few days ago (I took him to our local animal shelter, one of the officers is a dear friend who doesn't mind) and washed him with dish soap, and then oatmeal shampoo. I have done this before with the exact same products and he has gotten great relief with this, but this time, the opposite happened! Now he is itchier than ever! A good part along his back is red and slightly weepy if you look through is fur, so I probably won't poor apple cider vinegar on him... Darn.
Also, I have used Malaseb with great effect when he was younger (around forty pounds ago... He weighs almost as much as I do) and would put him in our shower stall and wash him. We don't have a bathtub, and with the snow, I can't hose him. While he is obsessed and LOVES the water, the shower is a different story (he also hates rain, gets in his ears). His skin is so sensitive to touch, and he has gotten very skeptical of spray bottles, because he knows I'll try and spray something on him. 
We use bug spray for the dogs that works very well for mosquitoes, and might help him with the itching. Its three equal parts of Listerine, vinegar and 'Skin So Soft' body wash. I'm thinking I'll try that too. 
If you guys have more suggestions, I would LOVE to hear them! Phoenix thanks you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Put the Organic Apple Cider Vinegar in his DRINKING water not "on" him Atleast thats what my animals get .. 3 T per gallon of water..


----------



## Sunflowers

Use Vetericyn. You need to get control over the sores. Spray in your hand and work it to the skin. Get an anti fungal powder for feet and work that in to kill fungus and dry the sores. Do this twice a day.
He will need Zyrtec or Benadryl to stop the itch.
Most important is to get rid of the fleas or this will just cycle over and over.


----------



## Kat Tastic

How about some pure Aloe Vera?
Or Lavender oil? It is a natural antiseptic, moisturizer, and lubricant, I use it on my ear piercings when they start getting inflamed or irritated.


----------

